# Remplacement iPad 2



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Je possède un iPad 2 depuis septembre 2011, il fonctionne parfaitement (malgré que je l'ai déjà fait tomber plusieurs fois et que les coins sont abîmés) 
Et je me pose une questions, quand mon iPad ne fonctionnera plus, il vaut mieux acheter un iPad mini ou attendre la prochaine génération d'iPad "classic" ou acheter l'iPad 4 ? 
Et il vaut mieux prendre en 16g ou 32g (sachant que celui que je possède est un 16g et que ça me suffit sauf Defois ou je suis obliger de supprimer une vidéo pour pouvoir télécharger une application) 
J'utilise mon iPad essentiellement pour des recherche web, pour les réseaux sociaux, mail, traitement de texte (pages), rare montage vidéo (iMovie), écoute de musique (deezer), des jeux et des vidéo en streaming. Je le sors de chez moi juste quand je suis en voiture. 
Donc, iPad mini; prochaine iPad; iPad 4 ?? 16g ou 32g ??
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ampuma (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de remplacer mon Ipad 32go 3G par l'Ipad 4 64go 3G. J'ai longtemps hésité avec le mini, mais utilisant très souvent mon Ipad dans le canapé ou sur une table lorsque je travaille avec, le poids du grand modèle ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Je gagne en définition et clarté dans les textes affichés, ça n'a rien à voir, l'écran Retina, c'est vraiment le Top 

Au niveau confort d'utilisation, je sens vraiment la différence avec le 2, l'interface est fluide. Je ne dis pas que le 2 ramait, mais je voyais des Lags désagréables sur certains site web, voir dans certaines applications. Dans le 4, plus de problème.

Il ne faut pas oublier que le mini reste avec l'électronique de l'iPad 2. Alors certes, l'écran est plus petit, mais qu'en sera-t-il dans un futur proche au niveau des applications et OS ?

Après, si je devais me servir de mon Ipad en pleine nature ou en visitant tous les jours des chantiers, le mini s'imposerait forcément.

En fait, mon Ipad est devenu en 2 ans ma machine principale. Mon ordinateur me sert uniquement que pour les tâches lourdes, encodage ect... et pour faire des schémas électroniques par moment.

Tout le reste je le fais avec l'iPad, pages, numbers et keynote sont parfait pour moi, très simple d'usage et avec un rendu visuel parfait, vraiment professionnel. Plus besoin de souris pour placer les photos dans les pages ou les divers schémas dans mes présentations. Le gain de temps est significatif.

Bref, pour mon usage, le grand Ipad est parfait (juste un peu plus lourd que le 2 tout de même )


----------

